# Oval Office 03-12-09



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Who's up for a few cold beers and some good food?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i am ! need a beer or two. but have lots to do might be a little late!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Konz, I'll be there for sure. Also Al and Deb have an extra girl coming in on Thursday nights to help out a little when we have a big crowd. Should speed things up a little for us when they are busy with others.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Ray since I am in training this week I will try.Have to see what the boss(Cilla)says.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome on the extra help! Ryan, tell Cella i said pretty please.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

won't be able to this week. had alittle scope surgery done on my hip monday and still not up to par just yet. ya'all drink a few for me.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Will definately be there!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

What time are you going to be there Ray.Have to give the boss some times.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

lingfisher, we usually start showing up around 6 or 6:30.


----------



## kidsnature (Mar 25, 2009)

can your kids aware of tattoos

:hoppingmad

Tattoo designs


----------

